# MEJIA-AREQUIPA!!!



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Si Mejia debe estar mucho mejor aun, por que esas fotos que puse son de unos años atrás...Fácil hay mas jatasos y todo...Ase tiempo que no voy por Mejia....


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Robin Hughes uno de propulsores de las Lagunas de Mejia, observo toda la costa sur de Perú y sus maravillas naturales....


----------



## jaesflo (Dec 15, 2007)

Que bonito es Mejia se los recomiendo a que visiten pero no se olviden de ir tambien a la Punta de Bombon que esta pocas horas, seria ideal que vayan primero a La Punta de Bombon y desde al regresar pueden ir visitando Mejia - Las Lagunas de Mejia - Mollendo - Catarindo etc. etc.

Aqui hay imagenes de La punta de Bombon

http://www.todoarequipa.com/fotos/islay/punta-bombon/

Mas fotos de Islay

http://www.todoarequipa.com/fotos/islay/


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

*Mas Fotitos

LAGUNAS DE MEJIA*


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

*LA PUNTA DE BOMBON*


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

La Punta de Bombom es un lugarar tranquilo y bonito para ir a veranear ... yo voy todos los años


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que bueno que ya hay escalinatas pa subir al mirador, ta que antes era una perenigracion sin estas :lol:, me fascino esta foto...










Las costas arequipeñas cada vez me sorprenden de su belleza...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La punta de bombon, cuantas veces fui alli a veranear con la familia, pero nunca me dedique a observar la belleza del lugar, era muy pequeña entonces, pero de verdad que es hermoso, podria decir que hay como un pequeño morrito como el de Arica y adema sun cristo muy parecido al de Arica Chile..


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La Punta de Naths ... digo d Bom Bom XD ... se ve apapacible .. la iglesia .. debería lucir mas sobria .. pero aun asi s bonita y la fuente en la plaza me hace acordar a las fuentes mexicanas q hay dentro d las casonas ... el Cristo s bonito .. aunq m hace pensar en un falta de originalidad ... ya q a mi paacer kieren emular al Redentor d Sao Paulo ... pero buehhh ... kiza m ste ekivocando ... x otro lado la playa se ve muy bakan ... !!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La Iglesia está a escala del pueblo, me parece un hito bastante importante para la poblacion del lugar...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Apesar ke las fotos son muy bonitas, que tiene que ver Mejia con la Punta de Bombom, entonces tambien tendrias mos que poner a mollendo que es otor distrito (capital) aledaño a mejia...


Se me ocurre una idea justo ahora que empieza el Verano,, crear el Thread Balnearios de la Region Arequipa ,, Desde Lomas hasta La punta de Bombom. 500 km de costa y hermosas playas para todos los gustos


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

En Mejía y La Punta de Bombon las playas se ven apacibles, las casas antiguas le dan un toque especial a esas zonas, uyyyyy q dan ganas de ir!!! :cheers:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

No se la Punta de Bombos y Mejia forman un mismo valle???..


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jpaulg said:


> Se me ocurre una idea justo ahora que empieza el Verano,, crear el Thread Balnearios de la Region Arequipa ,, Desde Lomas hasta La punta de Bombom. 500 km de costa y hermosas playas para todos los gustos


Buena idea kay:, yo podria colocar algunas fotillos de caraveli


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> Buena idea kay:, yo podria colocar algunas fotillos de caraveli


Bien Rafo, sigo esperando esas fotitos de Caraveli  espero que las pongas muy pronto


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> *LA PUNTA DE BOMBON*





*LA PUNTA DE BOMBOM!

MI TIERRA! QUE ORGULLO VERLA AQUI EN SKYSCRAPERCITY.

DEBEMOS PORNERLA EN EL FORO INTERNACIONAL *:lol:


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

esas fotos de mejia me mataron no se colgo ningi¡una foto pero si mi cerebro con muchisimos buenos recuerdos un lugar apacible e inolvidable ,saludos pd. quien tiene fotos de puerto inca ,me van ha obligar a viajar


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Lo grande de arequipa es que es una region mas balanceada que otras hay varios puntos para veranear y ir de turismo que estan desarroladas y nunca pierden su belleza natural(expeto ya mollendo que revienta en verano)


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Lo grande de arequipa es que es una region mas balanceada que otras hay varios puntos para veranear y ir de turismo que estan desarroladas y nunca pierden su belleza natural(expeto ya mollendo que revienta en verano)


Pero practicamente tenemos toda la costa llena de balnearios

Desde Caraveli, Camana hasta Islay,


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

será porque nuestra región es la que posee mayor litoral maritimo en el Perú a pesar de ser un departamento de la sierra:lol:, ahh y hoy en la mañana escuche en las noticias de AQP que se va a elaborar el expediente para expropiar a sus dueños el Castillo Forga de Mollendo(unico en su tipo en el país) para proceder a restaurarlo y rehabilitarlo como un museo.. que bueno :banana::banana:

P.d: Este monumento en la playa es patrimonio historico de la nacion ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno aqui unas fotos que encontre de Mollendo  recordemos que esta siempre en la misma provincia de Islay


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui otras fotos más


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui unas más 










Aqui el terminal terrestre de la ciudad, que como en toda ciudad importante debe tener uno, en Arequipa tambien hay un terminal terrestre y además un terrapuerto internacional 

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya después coloco más fotos  Seria bueno hacer todo un tema de los servicios con los cuales cuenta la region de Arequipa, yo tengo muchas fotos, aeropuertos, puertos, terminales interprovinciales, terrapuertos, estaciones de ferrocarril, todo eso  ya haré una buena recopilacion.

En Arequipa hay aeropuertos y aerodromos en Arequipa, Mollendo, Camana, Chivay y cerca del Valle de los Volcanes, además de Terminales en Arequipa, Mollendo, Chivay y terrapuerto internacional en Arequipa y aeropuerto internacional en Arequipa  y bueno puerto internacional en Matarani y muy pronto ojala Estacion de ferrocarril internacional en Arequipa


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey que bonitos paisajes y muy buenas fotos. saludos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

En si arequipa ciudad tiene 2 terminales terrestes: terminal terrestre, terrapuerto y 2 terminales terrestres privados flores y el que esta a cruzando el terminal terrestre jejeje


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

tacall said:


> En si arequipa ciudad tiene 2 terminales terrestes: terminal terrestre, terrapuerto y 2 terminales terrestres privados flores y el que esta a cruzando el terminal terrestre jejeje


Te refieres al terminal de Santa Ursula


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ese ese !!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

mangolight said:


> asu!, gracias a dios no construyeron ese hotel es horrendo y no tiene cara de playa.


No sólo eso, también le restaría majestuosidad al castillo, ícono de Mollendo y lo pondría en segundo plano.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Para año nuevo que bajé a Mollendo, vi que hacían unos trabajos en la playa, de hecho que está mejorando.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:yes: estan con las pilas puesta Islay


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Se deberia cambiar el nombre al thread y poner islay ya que habalmos de mejia mollendo punta de bombon ect


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Se deberia cambiar el nombre al thread y poner islay ya que habalmos de mejia mollendo punta de bombon ect


Muy buena idea que alguien mande un PM a los moderadores


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Tambien lo puede hacer jose (el creador del thread)


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

esta foto muy buena:


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

esa es la playa #1 de mollendo que se llena y no cabe un alma mas en esa playa!!!

nunca me gusto ir a esa playa por eso de que se llena de esa forma. prefiero albatros o sombrero grande, que son un poco menos conjestionadas.

ese atardecer esta muy chevere!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

este fin estare por mollendo, tamarindo?? :wtf:... o algo asi y mejia  traere fotillas


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> este fin estare por mollendo, tamarindo?? :wtf:... o algo asi y mejia  traere fotillas


jeje tamarindo XD

la playa se llama catarindo, pero es una playa bien pequeña pero es bien bonita, sus aguas son calmas. el problema es que se llena demasiado rapido or ser una playa pequeña.

te recomiendo camana!!! ahi hay mucha diversion, en especial a la punta de camana, ese lugar es juerga segura.

para descanzar es bueno mollendo, para divertirse camana es lo maximo!!!

en camana hay una playa bien parecida a catarindo que se llama La Miel, que se encuentra en el camino a la caleta de quilca


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

me olvide de decirte que mejia no es muy bonita para ir de visita :S

como dijeron antes si no eres del club mejia no es chevere  pero a 1 KM hay una playa que se llama la motobomba que si es bien chevere


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

bahhhh ya ta planeado el viaje


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Si en Mollendo, a lado de la Bomba de Bomberos, hay una embajada de Bolivia...:lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Plop jejeje lo malo de mollendo y de mejia es que hay gente muy pobre la que vive x alli, deberian mejorar las casas de madera y construir algunas mas de cemento


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

tacall said:


> Mollendo es una zona donde mas van los bajados puneños, bolivianos a veranear q arequipeños



hno:, casi el 99% de los que estan en esa playa son arequipeños, ¿bolivianos? bueno fuese.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Me preguntaba ¿cuales son las playas mas populares del Peru?..
> Las playas de mollendo (1-3) se apuntan,


Las playas de Punta de Bombón se están poniendo de moda.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Plop jejeje lo malo de mollendo y de mejia es que hay gente muy pobre la que vive x alli, deberian mejorar las casas de madera y construir algunas mas de cemento


Las casas de madera son parte de su arquitectura tipica  no es porque sean pobres. En Iquique verás las mismas casas de madera.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

tacall said:


> Mollendo es una zona donde mas van los bajados puneños, bolivianos a veranear q arequipeños, pero eso no le quita lo bonita solo le da mas popularidad y mejia es mas tranquila, sin tanta cosa


¿Y este? :lol:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Si las casas de madera de Mejia que tanto dicen, cuando yo voy en verano a Mejia, por cada casa de madera hay dos camionetazas y 3 cuatrimotos en la puerta, osea que pobres definitivamente no son, así es la arquitectura típica del lugar....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si conocieran las casas que hay en Las Delicias de Trujillo, son de madera alli vive una comunidad Holandesa o española pero son todos o casi todos europeos las casas son de madera y son hermosas, es como estar en otro lugar, Mollendo asi con sus casas de madera se ve hermosa y asi la quiero seguir viendo es parte de su historia


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Me gusta se ve bien, lo bueno eske esta creciendo ordenada, hay jmuchas playas del norte q estan recontra buenas pero , hay mucho desorden.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Cerca a la playa por la plaza por todos esos lugares es muy chvr pero te vas mas afuera y encuentras cada cosa!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gustaron las fotos muy lindas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui una foto de Mollendo 

Y el hermoso Castillo Forga 

Aqui las fotos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chvr las fotos luz llegaste a ir?? o es un recompilatorio de la web??


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Iré a la playa ya iré a Mejia tambien


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Luz...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ese edificio esta :drool:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ya no sigan poniendo fotos de casonas inglesas...que me muero por ir a tomar fotos a Mollejas :lol::lol:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

ya lu' ha creado un buen thread para mollendo, volvamos ala perla del pacifico que se llama Camana.... perdon MEJIA


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mollendito toda una ciudad inglesa


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

ensarman said:


> no me gusta la playa popular de mejia, aunque me cuentan que la que esta dentro del club es hermosa!
> 
> me gusta mas sombrero grande, albatros y la punta de bombom.
> 
> en camana!!! vamos a cerrillos!!! y en la noche a la punta a juerguear!!!


 !! yo fui a la punta de bombom pero no pude tomar fotos... pase por sombrero grande y mejia pero era de noche... queria regresar al otro dia pero ya me quede en la punta no mas xD !!! 
mejia y las casas alrededor del lago simplemente bello.. mejia ha crecido bastante, habia viviendas muy modernas y grandotas.... lastima que pase a 130k/h xD !! y ni para tomar una foto tuve oportunidad a tanta velocidad....
yo he puesto algunas fotos de otro balneario Catas en otro tema a ver si lo encuentran,,, pero ese si es recontra caleta....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Ayer fui a mejia,, pero solo tengo un video grabado en mi camara analoga y fotos familiares  .
Pero cada ves esta mas lindo este balneraio, la piscina municipal esta bien bonita, y la playa tranquila como siempre en comparcion a la populosa Mollendo.
Hay una playa al norte de mejia full cultura Surf, tablistas de bodyboard, cuatrimotos , buggies y puro chiquillo con cabecitas rubias,, tambien muchos brasileños .
Aqui las 4x4 o Suvs hacen una hilera de Km de Km frente a la playa algunos vienen desde lima solo para veranear en Mejia.. El lugar es estupendo para la familia y acampar. nada que ver con Asia que es puramente comercial y borrachera. recominendo visitar


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es, loa brasileros estan dejando muchos reales


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Ayer fui a mejia,, pero solo tengo un video grabado en mi camara analoga y fotos familiares  .
> Pero cada ves esta mas lindo este balneraio, la piscina municipal esta bien bonita, y la playa tranquila como siempre en comparcion a la populosa Mollendo.
> Hay una playa al norte de mejia full cultura Surf, tablistas de bodyboard, cuatrimotos , buggies y puro chiquillo con cabecitas rubias,, tambien muchos brasileños .
> Aqui las 4x4 o Suvs hacen una hilera de Km de Km frente a la playa algunos vienen desde lima solo para veranear en Mejia.. El lugar es estupendo para la familia y acampar. nada que ver con Asia que es puramente comercial y borrachera. recominendo visitar


Borrachera hay en todo lugar solo q en mejia o en mollendo es mas discreta la cosa jejeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero poder traer fotos de Mejia este fin de semana que voy para alla


----------



## jaesflo (Dec 15, 2007)

Hola a todos como estan, bueno si pues estos meses son de verano, playa, sol, mar. Bueno al parecer este fin de semana me ire nuevamente a Mollendo, ya que cuando fui a principios de mes estaba nublado, pero espero que esta ves esta muy soleado, me encanta y me gusta pensar y meditar mientras veo el sunset es muy relajante poder sentirse en contacto con la naturaleza escuchar el silvido de las aves, las olas del mar.

Bueno estaba pensando auque ya mas antes habia decido conocer Puerto Inka, me han hablado que es una playa muy interesante, por lo pronto averigue y estoy decido a conocer *Puerto Inka*, se que sera un viaje de aventura, porque primeramente ire caminando explorando sitios remotos hasta encontrar la playa y disfrutar todita la playa para mi, ya imagino armando mi carpa en algun sitio de esos hermosos lugares que hay en Arequipa.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Bienvenidos a todos a nuestras playas arequipeñas.Todavía quedan algunos días para veranear así que no pierdan tiempo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gustaron las ultimas fotos  una pregunta, hay mucha diferencia entre los precios de las playas de Lima (no necesariamente Asia) y los de Mejia? Cuanto esta mas o menos alquilar una casa por semana?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

TODO UN LUJO ESTE BALNERARIO!  ciudades de la costa de la region Arequipa, hermosas ciudades que siguen un hermoso crecimiento urbano  que linda es Mejia  y Mollendo que lindas


----------



## jaesflo (Dec 15, 2007)

Bonita las fotos, pues se acaba el verano solo queda disfrutar de estos ultimos dias de febrero, marzo ya no cuenta, pero siempre los veranos estan lleno de historias anecdotas que quedaran grabadas en nuestras mentes.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

creo q mejia este año cuenta con nuevos departamentos luz fotos!!!


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

*Capturan embarcaciones de pesca en Santuario Nacional Lagunas de Mejía
Arequipa, mar. 07 (ANDINA).*










La jefatura del Santuario Nacional Lagunas de Mejía (Arequipa), área natural protegida que administra el Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales (Inrena), detectó a tres embarcaciones industriales que realizaban pesca en el interior de este lugar. 
Los guardaparques sorprendieron a las naves en la zona de amortiguamiento, hecho que fue reportado a la Dirección General Nacional de Seguimiento, Control y Vigilancia del Ministerio de la Producción a través de un informe con los números de matrícula, imágenes y ubicación de las mismas con ayuda de sistemas de navegación satelital.
Personal de la Marina de la Capitanía del puerto de Mollendo, en coordinación con los guardaparques, intervinieron a los infractores, con ayuda de patrulleras.
Como resultado de la operación se identificó a las embarcaciones Victoria, de matrícula SY-5984-CM; Senovia PL-21078-PM; y Mi Chavelita OT- 3950-CM, que operaban en la referida zona de amortiguamiento.
La sanción impuesta a las ilegales embarcaciones fue de 15 días de suspensión del permiso de pesca y el decomiso total de la pesca efectuada.
La autoridad del santuario seguirá en coordinaciones con la Capitanía del Puerto de Mollendo para efectuar nuevas intervenciones.
En las zonas de amortiguamiento de las áreas naturales protegidas no se pueden realizar actividades que pongan en riesgo los objetivos de creación de los espacios protegidos. En esta zona de mar frente al santuario se alimentan las aves migratorias y residentes.
El Santuario Nacional de Lagunas de Mejía está situado en la costa de Arequipa con una extensión de 690,6 hectáreas de humedales en la desembocadura del río Tambo. Su creación tiene como fin conservar un humedal costero como hábitat para las aves migratorias, endémicas, amenazadas o en peligro de extinción.

Fuente: http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Noticia.aspx?id=ZUSErWJ940I=


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bien que los hayan capturado  de verdad muy bien


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q bien q los hallan caprturrado, la pregunta es si hay mas ?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

hay que hundirle las lanchas a esos hijos***** como es posible que pezquen cerca al santuario de Mejia... que mal... espero que sea una lección para que otros no hagan los mismo...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

esas fotos de Mejia Herbert..estan de primera...no tiene Mejia nada que envidiarle a Asia...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> esas fotos de Mejia Herbert..estan de primera...no tiene Mejia nada que envidiarle a Asia...



Mejia es la Perla del Pacifico, si no me equivoco y Mollendo ya no tiene nada que envidiar a las playas del sur  YUPI!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

y alguien sabe de nuevos poryectos hoteleros, comerciales o de habitables en mejia xq de hay bastante lugar para que se de eso


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

en el programa su vivienda... estan pasando bastantes reportajes de casas de playa en Mejia.... buena parte de esas son casi iguales a las de Asia....solo que en menor cantidad pero más grandes...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> en el programa su vivienda... estan pasando bastantes reportajes de casas de playa en Mejia.... buena parte de esas son casi iguales a las de Asia....solo que en menor cantidad pero más grandes...


Pude ver también el programa Mejia esta relinda


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

mejia es super xvere fui a veranear hace una semana y para que la las playas limpias la diversion asegurada mas que todo para los socios del club y por cierto va gente bien ficha osea de la clase media y alta de arequipa!!


----------



## nncazador (Feb 9, 2009)

Mejía si bueno, pero me gustan las playas tranquilas y donde pueda nadar, bucear, y preferiria Catarindo que ahora se puede hacer paseos.



















La fuente: Mollendo.net


----------



## lokaz0 (Jul 18, 2008)

hermosa playa la de catarindo, como me gustaria estar ahi


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ahhhh quiero ir a Catarindo... :gaah:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Está bonita la playa !


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Está paja la playita.


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

no hay nada en este thread desde el 2009 y no entiendo ya que mejia se desarrolla a la misma velocidad que arequipa capital


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

muy bonita playa mas fotos!!!!


----------

